# kg381 build help



## spanky dog (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a NOS kg381that I am building with a 10 speed Chorus group from a different bike. I have built a number of steel bikes but as of now no carbon fiber bike so I have a couple of questions. Does the bottom bracket need to be faced as steel bikes are?.I plan to use a Phil Wood BB,should I remove the thread lock material from the lock rings as the shell came with a grease in the threads that I assume was factory applied?. Are brake bolts just as used on steel frame bikes or does one need special bolts?. In my previous questions I received great answers on this forum and want to thank people in advance for for their help.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

You can probably get way without facing the BB since it's a cartridge..

You'll most likely need longer brake nuts...Definitely so on the front is you are going from a steel to carbon fork... The back depends on the thickness of the brake bridge compared to your current bike..

Brake nuts are a less than $5.00 item at the LBS


----------

